# طريقة عمل محرك السيارة



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

طريقة عمل محرك السيارة​ 






يعتبر محرك السيارة من التطبيقات العملية لعلم الديناميكا الحرارية حيث أن هذا العلم يركز على تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية. ولا شك ان كل شخص يمتلك سيارة أو يستخدمها للتنقل من مكان إلى آخر.. فهل سألت نفسك يوما كيف يعمل محرك السيارة وما دور كل قطعة فيه لتجعل السيارة تسير بسرعات تصل إلى 200 كيلومتر في الساعة. واعتقد انه من الضروري على كل شخص يستخدم السيارة معرفة ماذا يجري بعد تشغيلها وخصوصا عن حدوث عطل ما والذهاب إلى الميكانيكي لإصلاحها وقد نجهل تماماً ماذا فعل لإصلاحها؟ وما هي قطعة التي قام بتغيرها؟ كذلك عند شراء سيارة جديدة فإن ثمنها يعتمد على مواصفاتها فماذا تعني سعة المحرك 2 ليتر أو إنها تحتوي على 6 صمامات أو إنها تعمل بطريقة ضخ الوقود Fuel Injection وغيره من هذه الأمور.. في هذا الجزء من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقوم بتوضيح فكرة عمل محرك السيارة والتعرف على مكوناته... 

ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي
تنقسم المحركات إلى نوعين نوع يعرف باسم ماكنة الاحتراق الخارجي external combustion engine وهو المستخدم قديما في محركات القطارات البخارية والسفن البحرية حيث يتم استخدام الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من حرق الفحم لتبخير الماء واستخدام ضغط البخار في دفع المكابس التي بدورها تكون متصلة بعامود الحركة لإدارة العجلات ولكن هذا النوع من المحركات قل استخدامه لقلة كفاءته وصعوبة تصنيعه وصيانته، أما النوع الثاني فيعرف باسم ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي internal combustion engines وهو المستخدم حاليا في اغلب السيارات لما لهذه المحركات من كفاءة في التشغيل وسهولة تزويد السيارة بالوقود وتكلفة تصنيعها اقل نسبياً من المحركات الاحتراق الخارجي.





لتوضيح فكرة عمل ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي والتي على أساسها يعمل محرك السيارة سنقوم بتشبيه ذلك على نحو قذيفة المدفع القديمة التي قد نشاهدها في الأفلام السينمائية القديمة حيث يقوم الشخص بوضع بودرة البارود في الطرف الخلفي للمدفع ومن ثم يقوم بوضع الكرة المعدنية في فوهة المدفع. ولإطلاق القذيفة يتم إشعال البارود لتتولد طاقة حرارية هائلة تزيد مقدار الضغط الذي يتجه إلى دفع الكرة المعدنية بقوة من فوهة المدفع.. 
قد يتساءل القارئ عن العلاقة بين فكرة عمل المدفع السابق الذكر ومحرك السيارة؟؟ في الواقع إن ما يحدث داخل محرك السيارة مشابه تماماً من ناحية المبدأ لفكرة عمل المدفع السابق الذكر، فهذه هي فكرة عمل الاحتراق الداخلي حيث أن الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن احتراق البارود تولدت داخل مكونات المحرك نفسها لتعطي طاقة الدفع الناتجة عن ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة والضغط.

خطوات عمل محرك السيارة
يعمل محرك السيارة ذو الاحتراق الداخلي من خلال دورة متكاملة يمكن تقسيمها إلى اربعة اشواط اساسية نذكرها على النحو التالي:
(1) شوط الأخذ Intake stroke (2) شوط الانضغاط Compression stroke 
(3) شوط الاحتراق Combustion stroke 
(4) شوط العادم Exhaust stroke​




​

نرى في الشكل السابق الجزء الأساسي من المحرك والذي يسمى المكبس Piston وهو الجزء المماثل للمدفع في المثال السابق. يتصل المكبس بعامود الحركة crank shaft الرمز P في الشكل التوضيحي. وبدوران عامود الحركة يمكن إعادة المكبس إلى وضعه الابتدائية كما ويعمل هذا الجزء على تحويل الحركة الرأسية للمكبس إلى حركة دائرية.

وصف الدورة الكاملة لمحرك السيارة
(1) شوط الأخذ: يبدأ المكبس عمله في الحركة من أعلى موضع له ليتحرك إلى الأسفل حيث يكون صمام الإدخال مفتوح ليدخل خليط من الوقود والهواء إلى داخل اسطوانة الاحتراق. وتكون نسبة الوقود صغيرة بالنسبة للهواء ولكن كافية لإحداث الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الفترة المحددة باللون الأصفر.
(2) شوط الانضغاط: يغلق صمام الأخذ عندما يبدأ المكبس في الحركة للأعلى ليضغط خليط الوقود والهواء وترتفع درجة حرارته تدريجياً ليساعد على رفع كفاءة الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البنفسجي.
(3) شوط الاحتراق: في اللحظة التي يصل إليه المكبس إلى أعلى ارتفاع له يصبح الخليط عند ضغط عالي تنطلق شرارة كهربية لينتج عنها احتراق (انفجار) للوقود المكون للخليط فترتفع كلا من درجة الحرارة والضغط ارتفاعاً هائلاً لتدفع المكبس بقوة للأسفل. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البرتقالي.
(4) شوط العادم: عندما يصل المكبس في حركته للاسفل إلى ادنى قيمة له يفتح صمام العادم لتخرج نواتج الاحتراق من المكبس ومنه إلى العادم خارج السيارة ويرتفع المكبس نتيجة لدوران ناقل الحركة إلى الاعلى طاردا ما تبقى من نواتج الاحتراق ليبدأ دورة جديدة بسحب كمية جديدة من الهواء والوقود. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون الاخضر.
مرة اخرى لا حظ ان حركة المكبس كانت دائما حركة رأسية للأعلى وللأسفل ولكن هذه الحركة تتحول بواسطة الجزء المغمور في الزيت (لتقليل الاحتكاك) من حركة رأسية إلى حركة دائرية ليأخذها عمود ناقل الحركة crank shaft ليدير عجلات السيارة والتي ستحرك السيارة للأمام أو للخلف.

مكونات محرك السيارة 

الاسطوانة Cylinder​
هذا هو الجزء الرئيسي للمحرك وعادة ما تحتوي محركات السيارات على اربعة اسطوانات أو ستة أو ثمانية وفي هذه الحالة يتم ترتيب الاسطوانات في المحرك بثلاثة أوضاع فإما تكون مرتبة على خط مستقيم أو ترتب في خطين متوازيين أو على شكل حرف V كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي​ 


ترتيب الاسطوانات في خط مستقيم​





ترتيب الاسطوانات في خطين متوازيين​





ترتيب الاسطوانات على خطين بزاوية حادة تعمل شكل حرف V





​ 
يلعب ترتيب وعدد الاسطوانات في محرك السيارة دوراً رئيسيا في نعومة حركة المحرك وكفاءته وكذلك سعر السيارة.
البوجيه
Spark plug 
وهي التي تولد الشرارة الكهربية في لحظة انضغاط الخليط لتحدث الاحتراق وللعلم في محركات الديزل لا توجد هذه القطعة حيث يحترق الوقود نتيجة لارتفاع حرارته.

الصمامات Valves 
لكل اسطوانة صمامين واحد لادخال الوقود والهواء والثاني لاخراج ناتج الاحتراق وكلاهما يفتحا ويغلقا حسب الشوط ولكن في حالة شوط الانضغاط يغلغا تماما.

المكبس Piston
وهو قطعة من الصلب تتحرك للأعلى والاسفل داخل الاسطوانة.

حلقات المكبس 
 Piston rings 
توجد حلقات المكبس بين الجزء الخارجي للمكبس والجزء الداخلى للاسطوانة لتسمح بحركة المكبس دون السماح لتسرب خليط الوقود والهواء أو ناتج الاحتراق من التسرب كذلك تمنع من تسرب الزيت إلى داخل الاسطوانة. وعادة ما يحتاج المحرك إلى تغيير هذه الحلقات إذا لوحظ نقصان متكرر في معدل الزيت لانه يكون قد تسرب إلى داخل الاسطوانة.

غرفة الاحتراق 
Combustion chamber
وهي المساحة التي يحدث فيها الانضغاط والاحتراق وكما لاحظنا فهي تتغير بين قيمة صغرى (عند الانضغاط) وقيمة عظمى (عند سحب الخليط). إن الفرق بين القيمة العظمى والقيمة الصغرى تسمى الاازاحة Displacement وتقاس بوحدة الليتر أو السنتمتر المكعب (1000 سنتمتر مكعب تعادل لتر). فإذا كان المحرك يحتوي اربعة اسطوانات بحيث أن كل اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة نصف لتر يكون سعة المحرك 2 لتر، أما اذا كان عد الاسطوانات 6 على شكل حرف V فإن سعة المحرك في هذه الحالة تكون 3 لتر وتكتب "3.0 liter V-6." 
بصفة عامة سعة المحرك يعطى معلومات عن قوة المحرك. فمحرك يعمل ازاحة بمقدار نصف ليتر يستهلك وقود ضعف ما يستهلكه اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة مقدارها ربع ليتر وهذا يعني ان قوة المحرك ذو السعة الاكبر تكون اعلى من المحرك ذو السعة الاقل. 
يمكن زيادة ازاحة المحرك أما بزيادة عدد الاسطوانات أو بزيادة حجم الاسطوانة نفسها أو زيادة الاثنين معاً.

عمود التوصيل 
Connecting rod 
وهو العمود الذي يوصل المكبس مع عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft والذي يجعله يدور في حركة دائرية

 Crank shaft 
وهو الذي يعمل على تحريك المكبس للأعلى وللأسفل.

وعاء الزيت Sump 
وهو وعاء يحتفظ بالزيت ليغمر عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft.​ 

سبب عدم عمل المحرك 
في حالة عدم قبول محرك السيارة من العمل فإن هذا يعود إلى خلل ما وحيث أنك اصبحت على دراية بفكرة عمل المحرك فإن العديد من الاسباب يمكن ان تسبب في عدم تشغيل المحرك ولكن هناك ثلاثة اسباب رئيسية نذكرها على النحو التالي:




خلل في خليط الوقود والهواء:

وهذا يعود لاحد الاسباب التالية:

نقص كمية الوقود اللازم لتشغيل المحرك فيدخل الهواء بدون الوقود فلايحدث الاحتراق.
انسداد في منفذ الهواء فيدخل الوقود بدون كمية هواء كافية فلا يعمل المحرك.
كمية الوقود اما تكون اكثر أو اقل من اللازم فيحدث خلل في الاحتراق الناتج.
وجود شوائب في الوقود مثل بعض الماء الذي سيمنع الوقود من الاحتراق.




ضعف في شوط الانضغاط
وهذا يعود إلى وجود تسريب في الاسطوانة تمنع من عدم الوصول إلى الضغط المطلوب الذي سيتحول إلى قوة دافعة لتحريك السيارة وخذا التسريب يعود في أغلب الاحيان إلى اهتراء في الحلقات المبطنة للاسطوانة نتيجة للحرارة العالية أو تسريب في المكان الذي يثبت فيه رأس الاسطوانة مع الاسطوانة نفسها حيث يوجد gasket وهي قطعة تثبت في اطار محدد لتضمن احكام اغلاق رأس الاسطوانة.




تسرب الشرارة الكهربية
خلل يصيب مولد الشرارة (spark) نتيجة لكسر في احد طرفيه أو ان توقيت الشرارة يحدث في غير الوقت المطلوب كما ذكرنا سابقا. 

الجزء الخارجي للمحرك
الجزء الداخلي للمحرك والمكون من الاسطوانة لا يمكن ان يعمل بدون الاجزاء الأخرى التابعة له فدورة المحرك تمر بعد ذلك خلال العديد من الحلقات المتكاملة المتزامنة فهناك دورة لماء التبريد ودورة كهربية مسؤولة عن توزيع الشرارة الكهربية على الاسطوانات وهناك دائرة التغذية الكهربية لشحن البطارية ودورة الوقود والهواء ودورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات وكل هذه الدورات يجب ان تعمل معا وبشكل متكامل واي خلل في احدها يؤدي إلى توقف المحرك بعد احداث خلل فيه.


دورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات ​
في المحركات الحديثة يثبت عمود ناقل الحركة أعلى الصمامات حيث أن دورانه يؤدي إلى التحكم في فتح واغلاق الصمامات من خلال القطع المعدنية (باللون الاخضر) المثبتة على ذراعه.




​ 

توزيع الشرارة الكهربية يوضح الشكل المقابل الدائرة الكهربية المسؤولة عن توزيع شرارة الاحتراق. لا حظ دور الدتربيوتر distributor (باللون الاحمر) في توزيع الكهرباء على الـ Spark. حيث أنه موصل في مصدر فرق الجهد العالي عند المنتصف ويخرج منه اربعة توصيلات لكل اسطوانة بحيث تحصل كل اسطوانة على الكهرباء في الوقت المناسب.​ 
الرسومات التوضيحية من موقع كيف تعمل الاشياء http://www.howstaffworks.com​ 
رفع كفاءة محرك السيارة للحصول على قوة دفع اكبر

هناك العديد من العوامل التي يمكن من خلالها رفع كفاءة المحرك ويسعى منتجي السيارات لتعديل هذه المتغيرات للحصول على نتائج أفضل وهذه العوامل هي:
 زيادة الإزاحة 
زيادة نسبة الانضغاط 
تبريد الهواء الداخل للاسطوانة 
 تسهيل مرور الهواء للاسطوانة 
تسهيل خروج العادم من الاسطوانة بعد الاحتراق 
صناعة السيارة من مواد خفيفة الوزن
ضخ الوقود بنسب احتياج كل اسطوانة لتقليل الاستهلاك. 
مراجع 

مزيد من المعلومات تجدها في المواقع التالية:

<LI dir=ltr>InnerAuto: Automotive Learning Online - great set of figures and animations showing different engine types and the parts inside an engine 
<LI dir=ltr>Under the Hood - Automotive Mechanics 101 
<LI dir=ltr>How Things Work: Automobiles - questions and answers about cars 
<LI dir=ltr>Erbman's Engine Emporium - great article describing factors affecting engine performance 
<LI dir=ltr>Engine Science 
<LI dir=ltr>Harry's Old Engine Home Page - good list of shows
Understanding Your Car 
المرجع المنقول منه
http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/CarEngine.htm


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 أغسطس 2009)

جهد عظيم اخى
غفر الله لك ولوالديك

_ملحوظة : الصور لم تظهر_


----------



## engr.amin (10 أغسطس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جهد عظيم اخى
> غفر الله لك ولوالديك
> 
> _ملحوظة : الصور لم تظهر_


 
مجهود مميز دكتور محمد

وقد ظهرت الصور عندي.

















​


----------



## LOALOA_2010 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*مجهود رائع وعظيم
سلمت يمناك أخي على ماطرحت
*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 أغسطس 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> وقد ظهرت الصور عندي.
> ​





شئ غريب .. لماذا لم تظهر عندى اذن


----------



## wisamaliraq (10 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكركم جدآ على هذا المجهود الرائع وأتمنى ان لا تبخلو عنا بما هو جديد ومفيد للعالم العربي
المهندس: محمد حميد البهادلي
العراق / ميسان
هندسة تقنية السيارات


----------



## البوشني (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي 
في الحقيقة مجهود جبار جدا اخي المهندس محمد وجزاك اللة خيرا على كل حرف كتبتة فية معلومة مفيدة للاعضاء والزائرين وبارك اللة فيك وموفق اخي محمد مزيدا من المعلومات المفيدة والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الفاضل الدكتور محمد
يلرك الله فيك علي جهودك العلمية المتميزه والمتنوعه ،وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك؟


----------



## مهندس بلال عمار (11 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور جزيلا يا دكتور .... وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 أغسطس 2009)

دكتورنا العزيز جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جهد عظيم اخى
> غفر الله لك ولوالديك
> 
> _ملحوظة : الصور لم تظهر_


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس طه
والصور التي ذكرت ليست إلا شمعات مثل هذه:31: 

 غفر الله لجميع المسلمين الأحياء منهم والاموات​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> مجهود مميز دكتور محمد​
> 
> وقد ظهرت الصور عندي.​


 
شكرا مرورك مهندس أمين 
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

loaloa_2010 قال:


> *مجهود رائع وعظيم*
> *سلمت يمناك أخي على ماطرحت*


 
سلمت جميعك 
مهندس loaloa_2010

أطيب أمنياتي ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

wisamaliraq قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اشكركم جدآ على هذا المجهود الرائع وأتمنى ان لا تبخلو عنا بما هو جديد ومفيد للعالم العربي
> المهندس: محمد حميد البهادلي
> العراق / ميسان
> هندسة تقنية السيارات


 
شكرا مهندس محمد البهادلي 
وفقك الله وسعدت بمرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

البوشني قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني اخواتي
> في الحقيقة مجهود جبار جدا اخي المهندس محمد وجزاك اللة خيرا على كل حرف كتبتة فية معلومة مفيدة للاعضاء والزائرين وبارك اللة فيك وموفق اخي محمد مزيدا من المعلومات المفيدة والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


 
وعليكم السلام 
أخي المهندس البوشني
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير
ونفعنا وإياكم بما نقرأ ونكتب
اسأل الله ان ينفع الجميع بما يتعلم 
وشكراً جزيلا على الكلمات العطرة​ 
جزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> اخي الفاضل الدكتور محمد
> يلرك الله فيك علي جهودك العلمية المتميزه والمتنوعه ،وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك؟


 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس A.mak
- جزاك الله خيرا 
- حقيقة جهودك وخبرتك لها أثر في مواضيع الملتقى ككل
- التميز سمة من سماتكم
- الشكر والتقدير للكلمات العبقة 
- اللهم آمين ، وجعل ما نقدمه جميعا في موازيننا

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس بلال عمار قال:


> _مشكور جزيلا يا دكتور .... وجزاك الله خيرا_


 
أسعدني مرورك
 مهندس بلال عمار 
بارك الله فيك وجعل التوفيق حليفك.​ 


eng/mohamed eissa قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


 _Eng Mohamed Eisa_
_U R Most Welcome_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> دكتورنا العزيز جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
المهندس الحبيب عبد الرحمن 
وفقك الله ويسر الخير لك
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## التطور الكهربى (12 أغسطس 2009)

كل الشكر للدكتر المحترم
كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

التطور الكهربى قال:


> كل الشكر للدكتر المحترم
> كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع


 
العفو مهندس التطور الكهربي
وفقك الله لكل خير.​


----------



## احمد يوسف سلمان (12 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود راقي ورائع يادكتور


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engsoqrat (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2009)

احمد يوسف سلمان قال:


> مجهود راقي ورائع يادكتور


 
الأخ المهندس احمد يوسف سلمان

بارك الله فيك .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2009)

م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 

العفو مهندس محمد.. بارك الله فيك​ 


engsoqrat قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاك الله خيرا .. engsoqrat
وأثابك الله خيري الدنيا والآخرة

وكل عام والجميع بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

وهذا فيديو عن مكونات محرك سيارة corvette
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ZQQRDmlJc&feature=related


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اين هو الموضوع يا بش مهندس ؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> اين هو الموضوع يا بش مهندس ؟


 

حقيقة لست أدري فقد كان موجودا .. ربم بسبب تحديث السيرفر

سوف أحاول ان أرى سبب المشكلة..

شكرا على التنويه.


----------



## علي ترك (19 أكتوبر 2009)

:63:thaksssssssss


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخونا د/ محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

engsoqrat قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
وجزاك الله كل خير أخي المهندس سقراط
وأثابك خيرا مما دعوت لي..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخونا د/ محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


 
أخي المهندس gold_fire_engineer
جزاك الله خيرا .. ووفقك .​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا ودمت ذخرا لنا ..

تقبل بالغ الاحترام والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> بارك الله بجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا ودمت ذخرا لنا ..
> 
> تقبل بالغ الاحترام والتقدير .
> 
> البغدادي


 

الله يسعدك ويوفقك ويوفق ذريتك 
وجميع من تحب ..

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا.. 

لك جزيل الشكر .. الأخ مهندس شكري.
وفقك الله .​


----------



## dodolink (24 يونيو 2013)

اشكركم جدآ على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

